# First trip to the dog park



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Didn't want to hi-jack the other dog park thread.

While the oldest daughter was at gymnastics practice today Icon and I went to the dog park for the first time ever.
City of Knoxville - Victor Ashe Park
Beautiful park with something for everyone, and it was a t-shirt February day so it was packed.

When we unloaded and I saw the number of dogs I was a bit intimidated. Icon was fine. So I decided we would do a lap around the whole park prior to going in the dog park proper. I've said it before, but when we are out somewhere like that he acts as if he is on display. Just like my girls his behavior is so much better in public than when we are at home. Not that he is bad at home (or them) but just is extra good when we are out.

After our lap I headed towards the dog park. There was at least a couple dozen dogs inside the area. Icon does look a bit intimidating so as we approached I did notice people looking at us. Through the first gate I had him "stay" as I opened it, he went in when I said to. Same thing through the next gate. Once in at least 5 came over for the sniff test. He did fine so I decided I would leave him leashed, and walk around a little. We did some of the up and over things, and practiced some "hups" over a pvc gate. Anytime a dog approached I just let them check each other out. Many were running in packs back and forth everywhere. That didn't seem to interest him. 

I decided to let him off leash for a while, had him sit unclipped him, and he walked to a tree and hiked. He walked down to a group of 5 or 6 walked around them and showed more interest in the 2 ladies sitting on the bench. He walked over to a lady that had 3 or 4 around her and let her pet him before walking off. Never flinched at anything, and never made a sound. After about 15 minutes a squtted down and did a quick whistle and said "Icon Here". He walked straight to me and sat down. I clipped his leash back on and headed for the gate. Same thing leaving. He wouldn't go through until I said. 

All in all it was a good experience, and I think we will go back more often. His nerve and demeanor never fails to impress me when we are in public. He can act like an 80 pound crazed pup at home, but he got an A+ on behavior today. Seemed very aloof and somewhat guarded, and confident if that makes sense. He took in every single aspect and noticed everything, but just in a calm, cool, and collected way.
pics below

checkin' out the new guy









completely a "whatever" attitude here


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Got Lucky This Time.

I would never put my dog in that situation.

Russian Roulette. Just a matter of when .....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what situation?



mtmarabianz said:


> Got Lucky This Time.
> 
> I would never put my dog in that situation.
> 
> Russian Roulette. Just a matter of when .....


----------



## gypsyrose (Nov 22, 2010)

*no more dog parks for Gypsy*

The freeking dog park is where she became dog reactive. I'll never take her any were i cant keep her on a leash and expect others to do the same. My experance was much like yours the first few times but a over bearing alfa want to be and his out of controle huge black lab ended all that. Bad day for me and Gypsy. dog parks no more never again!!!


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Hate to hear your experience was bad. One of the reasons we walked around outside first was to check things out. I wanted to observe prior to going in. You may be right about the if and when thing, but right now I'm still thinking we will go back. 

To be frank about it. I treat him kind of like one of the kids in respect to the fact I don't let them do anything they want, I do play an active role in the "growing up" process. Things are going to happen but I'm not going to be an over protective or reactive parent or dog owner, but a responsible one.



> I'll never take her any were i cant keep her on a leash and expect others to do the same


Your quote above sounds a little over bearing itself, but to each his own.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i started taking my dog to the dog park when
he was 6 months old (park rules). i also had
a lot of play dates at my house and other places.
the dog park was a great place to train and socialize.
i use to train in the parking at the dog park. it was close enough
to the dogs for a distraction but there was no contact.
i slowly moved closer to the encloser during training. from the parking
lot i worked our closer and closer to the encloser. when i started training
along the outside of the fence i knew it wouldn't be long before
when trained inside the park. training along the fence
was great because the dogs could get close but there was no contact.
once my dog obeyed when training along the fence we moved inside.
once inside the dog park i continued to train but it turned out
to be more of proofing his training because he followed all of his
commands with the dogs all around and jumping on he.
i found the dog park to be a great place to train and socialize.
there's 1,700 acres of woods near my house. there's a section
in the woods where people meet. sometimes there's 25 dogs
there running around. the people riding cross the creek in this
area because it's low. the dogs never bother the horses.
i like having a dog that can trusted off leash whether it's in
the city , suburbs or the woods.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Glad you found a nice dog park. Not all dog parks are created equal- some people on here have only had negative experiences because of that. I also have a nice dog park in my town that I've been taking Mikko to since he was about 5 months old- so for six years.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have been going back and forth about bringing mine to the dog park. Its a great place to let them run, play, and socialize. My fear is a dog fight, since my golden retriever was attacked and hurt pretty badly by a Rott at the dog park. I think that my german shepherd is more excitable and energetic so I fear she would want to play harder and more then most dogs. The golden retriever was just walking through a group of dogs when he was attacked, I can't imagine my shepherd not wanting to play instantly.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i started taking my dog to the dog park when
> he was 6 months old (park rules). i also had
> a lot of play dates at my house and other places.
> the dog park was a great place to train and socialize.
> ...


Nail on the head with that post as to what I'm thinking and the approach I'm taking.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Only takes a dog getting "attacked" one time,

Then you have a dog reactive, dog aggressive, dog =
well, from the dog's point of view, for good reason

As THE pack leader, I do not put my dog in those situations.

& also your dog is 1 year old?? You have alot to learn as the dog matures.

I don't look at the above as "I can take my dog anywhere" mentality
cuz I CAN take my dog anywhere!!!

& I own two (2) dogs = 90#GSD & 20# Cairn Terrier
then run daily, fenced in ball park, with me present
they do not play, they run as the pack members that they are


PLUS = my dog doesn't play with other dogs!!
she looks to me!!!

In your "not so cute story", your dog was giving definate signs
you missed them all, but live & learn, sorry for your dog,
doesn't have a pack leader with his best interests
he will be on his own when the situation arrises.

& I own two (2) dogs = 90# GSD & 20# Cairn Terrier
they run daily, fenced in ball park, with me present
they do not Play, they run as the pack members that they are


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

We ARE Talking DOG PARKS Here, Not Running Off Leash In Woods & Fields
My dog's Ignore Other Dog's In the Prior Situation Also!!

But My Expience Has Been = Other Dog's ARE NOT Trained SO WELL!!!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

We use to go to the dog park until we started Shutzhund. Our club frowns on dog parks for 2 reasons:
1) The dog learns to play without you by playing with other dogs and ignoring humans.
2) Dog parks are where bad things are waiting to happen and GSD's will bear blame even when it is not their fault if something happens.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

I used to take Brody to the dog park. I thought it was great for him to run and play with the other dogs. Well, now he is dog reactive. If I could do it over I never would have taken him there. I thought I was doing something good for him but dog parks are such a gamble. Honestly, don't risk it.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Stella's Mom said:


> We use to go to the dog park until we started Shutzhund. Our club frowns on dog parks for 2 reasons:
> 1) The dog learns to play without you by playing with other dogs and ignoring humans.
> 2) Dog parks are where bad things are waiting to happen and GSD's will bear blame even when it is not their fault if something happens.


I don't take my dog to the dog park to play with other dogs- he goes so he can swim and run around. We spend 99% of our time playing fetch in the pond or on land, while we walk around 15 acres. My dog is not really interested in playing with the other dogs, but every once in a while he meets one he really likes and plays with for a few minutes, then it's back to wanting our attention.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

mtmarabianz said:


> Only takes a dog getting "attacked" one time,
> 
> Then you have a dog reactive, dog aggressive, dog =
> well, from the dog's point of view, for good reason
> ...


 
What signs that you noticed was her dog giving that she missed? You aren't proving anything to anyone here... Not all dog parks are bad, and not everyone wants a robot for a dog.

I've been taking my GSD to dog parks since he was 6 months old. We have had a few issues at a bad park we used to visit, now I work at a private park and he comes to work with me as the temperament dog. My dog has never played with another dog here, though I wouldn't mind... and he still listens 100% of the time and "looks to me" to know what to do. As a result of him "looking to me" the few times he's been put in a bad situation with another dog (not here at the park, we've never had an issue) he runs away and looks to me to intervene, which I do. He knows he's safe and doesn't feel the need to fight back or become reactive.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

jennyp said:


> I used to take Brody to the dog park. I thought it was great for him to run and play with the other dogs. Well, now he is dog reactive. If I could do it over I never would have taken him there. I thought I was doing something good for him but dog parks are such a gamble. Honestly, don't risk it.


Your dog is dog reactive now because you went to the dog park? 

No. Either something happened or you let your training slip and now you have a reactive dog. Going on outings did not cause that.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

@DJETZEL

Not here to convince you, or educate you, on pack behavior.

My vet calls dog parks job security ;-)


@STELLA"S MOM

EXACTLY!!


I just got back from the park, I live next door too.

I forgot to mention prior, an important pack member, who goes on our daily walks/runs with us = The CAT

So it is more, "The Incredible Jouney" =
CAT, 10 yo Cairn, & GSD


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Never been & won't ever go to a dog park.

I picture a scene from Lord of the Flies...no thanks.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds like some of the "dog physcologists" on the board may be over reacting.



> In your "not so cute story", your dog was giving definate signs
> you missed them all, but live & learn, sorry for your dog,
> doesn't have a pack leader with his best interests
> he will be on his own when the situation arrises.


This quote sounds so assumptious an uneducated I am better off not responding, but if you could elaborate may be it could make sense. I won't deny I have a lot to learn, and I thought it would be plain to see that is exactly what this was. Another opportunity to learn not a "cute story". 

I explained that we walked the entire "leashed" portion of the park interacting with dogs and people along the way. We walked the exterior perimeter of the "off leash" portion prior to entry. Once inside we stayed on leash to ourselves and worked some commands and ran some of the obstacles. It was only when I was comfortable with my dog that I chose to let him off leash. In the fact that he didn't run wild, didn't bark or whine, didn't show aggression or skittishness I thought was good. As well as checking everything out, meeting a few people (and dogs), then coming when called was good too. Yes I "missed the definate(sp) signs" of our park day. I am correct in assuming you mean negative? Because I thought it was a great day. I was very proud of him, and let him know.

I do believe the potential is there to have a bad experience, and I am sorry that is how it has been for some. We were inside for a maximum of about 20 minutes, and I think Icon had a great time. It was new and different, and he demonstrated solid nerves and a good attitude. May be that is something that your (if it applies) dog does not have. 

Do not feel sorry for my dog. He has a pack and a leader. He gets as much attention as he can stand, and has a very good life. He lives on 5 acres with a pond and pool, he plays ball, tug, chase with each member of his pack. He has his own space he can go to for relaxing, and has the entire 4000 ft2 of our home to call his own. He gets to interact with the neighbors 2 dogs regurlarly, and goes to training on Fridays. It's a very good life for Icon.

last weekend we hiked









to here









played tug









yesterday after the park got a bath here (older pic though)









detroyed a cheap toy









then chilled on the couch (again older pic)









yeah don't "feel sorry" for my dog he's ok


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

mtmarabianz said:


> @DJETZEL
> 
> Not here to convince you, or educate you, on pack behavior.
> 
> ...


You never really answered DJETZEL's question, and I too would love to know what you felt you saw in the post that the owner apparently missed in person. I agree that dog parks can be dangerous. I'm a little wary myself (though I have started taking Sasha the past few days). That being said, it was rather out of line for you to say "In your "not so cute story", your dog was giving definate signs you missed them all, but live & learn, sorry for your dog, doesn't have a pack leader with his best interests
he will be on his own when the situation arrises." just because she took her dog to a dog park.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Never been & won't ever go to a dog park.
> 
> I picture a scene from Lord of the Flies...no thanks.


Crud..my post was meant for this thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/aggression-good-bad-ugly/177061-tired-my-dog-being-sheriff.html


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Courtney you had me totally confused. I was going to have to go watch the movie to reply.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry! LOL

I'm glad you had a good experience and I enjoyed your pictures. 

This one rocks!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

mtmarabianz said:


> @DJETZEL
> 
> Not here to convince you, or educate you, on pack behavior.
> 
> My vet calls dog parks job security ;-)


You never answered my questions. Please do.

Also, why does your vet call dog parks job security? I guess I don't get it...

You should call the vets around here and ask how many have seen injured members from our park... The answer would be one. We've had one "fight" that required medical care since the park has been opened. Can't say those odds are bad?


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

@mtmaraibianz
This was your first post on 04/16/2010



> Hello,
> My first gsd; newbie with the breed, but fast learner!!!


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/genetic-issues/134065-critique-color-please-pic-heavy.html


then on 09/25/2010 you posted this;



> ok, i'm not a troll
> 
> my post was not directed at any of the peeps replying
> just a frustration when i read some of the new-bie puppy posts


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/143209-does-any-one-here.html


in a rant that seemed to confuse everyone who read it, including me

So in a period of time from April to September (5 months) you went from a (self professed) newbie to a frustration with some of the new-bie posters. We should all be as fast learners as you. 

Seems more like a conversation of pot to kettle "man you're black". 

Just sayin'


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

damaya said:


> @mtmaraibianz
> This was your first post on 04/16/2010
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> Your dog is dog reactive now because you went to the dog park?
> 
> No. Either something happened or you let your training slip and now you have a reactive dog. Going on outings did not cause that.


This is what happened to me to and I know exactly why. She already had a little bit of fear issues, she got trampled (not attacked just literally trampled because she was in their path) by two newfies, and within a few seconds her fears were confirmed and it's only gone downhill from there. Was it my fault? Yes and I've taken responsibility for it but I can't change what happened. I think dog parks can be fine but when they aren't it can end very badly...


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

I've taken Rocky to a dog park once....then two other dogs showed up and we left! ha ha...but seriously, he gets SO EXTREMELY excited to play, that other people get scared that he's going to eat their laborador. I'd love it if they'd let them get to SLOWLY get to know one another and then play, but it is always that look of "oh my GOD!!! Get that ferocious GSD away!!!" So, we just walk the neighborhoods. I wish so much he had another dog to play with. I'm glad your park experience went well!!


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> Your dog is dog reactive now because you went to the dog park?
> 
> No. Either something happened or you let your training slip and now you have a reactive dog. Going on outings did not cause that.


I have to disagree with this. My mistake was not that I brought him to be park but that I did not protect him from the bullys. He had good experiences at he park but also some bad ones, again, my fault for not stepping in, and now he doesn't trust other dogs. He was perfectly fine before the incidents.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't do dog parks....period. But I do do any other kind of park both on and off leash. Rivers, oceans, lakes, state parks, boardwalks, all of this is good. I don't let my dog enter into a strange pack of off leash dogs. Now they do get to run with MY pack all the time.....but I think the nature of this breed is not one that lends itself to backing down and in a pack of animals in which the hiarchy(sp), hasn't been established....I won't take the chance.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

meh...

dog parks can be good or bad. sounds like the OP had a good time and experience.
good for you!

as far as the bashing on the OP...

grow up.

sounds to me like the OP had the situation under control, checked out the park and dogs prior to entering.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

sashadog said:


> This is what happened to me to and I know exactly why. She already had a little bit of fear issues, she got trampled (not attacked just literally trampled because she was in their path) by two newfies, and within a few seconds her fears were confirmed and it's only gone downhill from there. Was it my fault? Yes and I've taken responsibility for it but I can't change what happened. I think dog parks can be fine but when they aren't it can end very badly...


Not singling you out, but there you go. Your dog already had fear issues and they were just helped at the dog park. People that blame ONE EXPERIENCE at ONE DOG park for their dog being reactive are just wrong. My dog, has been in "fights" with other dogs. It was quickly broken up, and guess what, he's not reactive to any dogs, including those that he has had encounters with. He has strong nerves and those kinds of interactions didn't ruin him.

This forum has two set-off words. DOG PARK and PITBULL. Anytime either of those words is mentioned in a thread, its like nothing else that is written matters. Someone could come on here and say "My dog played amazingly well with a pitbull yesterday," and you'd have 10 posters waiting to say "You got lucky, I would never let my dog play with a pitbull, you're such a terrible owner, why would you put your dog through that?"

To the one poster that thinks the dog was giving off signals...you have skills. I don't know how you were there at the park and saw the dog give off these signals, but can you please teach me how to read signals from dogs that I don't even see?

My dog loves the dog park, he is sometimes a bully, which I stop as soon as I see it happening, but most of the time he plays really well. I don't have 15 acres to walk my dog off leash in, I don't even have 1 acre where I can do that and not worry about him accidentally getting hit by a car (now is where you can all chime in on how he needs better recall). Even with my dogs solid recall, I'm not willing to risk him running across a street for any reason that can pop up. Call me a bad dog owner, or irresponsible, but guess what, there are different ways of raising dogs, and YOUR way isn't always the best way.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

I had no idea that dog parks were _that kind _of topic. I am glad this thread was commented on again.

I must admit I was a bit PO'ed being called a bad owner, but after reading the other posts of the one calling me that, I considered the source, and got over it pretty quick. 

Still waiting for her to brief myself and the others who have inquired on "the signs" she mentioned.

We haven't been back to the dog park, but if we do I will approach it in the exact same manner.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I don't take my dog to the dog park to play with other dogs- he goes so he can swim and run around.


Me too. Why does everyone always assume that the only reason to take your dog to an off leash park is so he can play with other dogs? :thinking: How about because you don't live on acres of land and need a place where you can chuck a ball for him? How about because you don't have a pond to swim in on those acres of land you don't have? 

If my dogs had to spend their entire lives either off leash in our tiny little yard or on leashed walks, it would be a very sad existence for them. They wouldn't be getting nearly enough exercise, not to mention not having any FUN! Some dog parks are not great places and I wouldn't take my dogs there, but that doesn't mean they're all bad. And if you live in a densely populated major metropolitan area like I do, your options for off leash exercise and play are extremely limited unless you're willing to go to a "dog park". Our dogs love going, where they can play with each other and with us, swim in the SF bay, play on the beach and swim in the ocean, or just chase balls.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i take my dog to the dog park all the time. its huge and the nice part is nobody else is there. once in a while other dogs show up, if i dont like what i see then i leave


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

There are two off leash parks nearby and they're both great, like another post states "if I don't like what I see, I leave" it's as simple as that. Both parks are huge and everything from wooded trails to open paths, there's no crowded feeling at all

I've been taking my small poodle (she's 11 lbs) for months now and have never had a truly bad experience, in fact she loves going. She's actually become more socialized and relaxed around all sizes and temperaments of dogs as a direct result of taking her every day. 

When I get my GSD and all his shots are done I'll be taking him as well this summer


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

damaya said:


> I had no idea that dog parks were _that kind _of topic. I am glad this thread was commented on again.
> 
> I must admit I was a bit PO'ed being called a bad owner, but after reading the other posts of the one calling me that, I considered the source, and got over it pretty quick.
> 
> ...


 
Dogs almost always will give doggy language signs of their intentions and if their handlers can read the language AND are paying attention they can usually anticipate the actions and head them off most of the time. NOT ALWAYS in either case.

It would seem to be a little more difficult to see and interpret these signs over the internet, of course. But mentioning the fact that they do usually occur is a good thing.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

damaya said:


> I explained that we walked the entire "leashed" portion of the park interacting with dogs and people along the way. We walked the exterior perimeter of the "off leash" portion prior to entry. Once inside we stayed on leash to ourselves and worked some commands and ran some of the obstacles. It was only when I was comfortable with my dog that I chose to let him off leash. In the fact that he didn't run wild, didn't bark or whine, didn't show aggression or skittishness I thought was good. As well as checking everything out, meeting a few people (and dogs), then coming when called was good too. Yes I "missed the definate(sp) signs" of our park day. I am correct in assuming you mean negative? Because I thought it was a great day. I was very proud of him, and let him know.


With this quick brief of our time there I think it really shows I was looking for "signs". I was taking note of everything Icon did, and his reaction to all he was experiencing. 


This......



> In your "not so cute story", your dog was giving definate signs
> you missed them all, but live & learn, sorry for your dog,
> doesn't have a pack leader with his best interests
> he will be on his own when the situation arrises.


has really been the only thing that has rubbed me wrong in the whole 4 pages of this thread, however like I said after reading some of the other comments from this poster it doesn't take long to realize I was merely dealing with an "internet expert", "google whiz", or whatever you prefer to call them. I have another name, but there are forum rules to comply with. 
Most of the posts from this poster are vague and useless, and resemble a math equation. This was just another thread in which they contributed some of those to. 

Thanks for all the other opinions, and the civil manner in which you expressed your like or dislike for dog parks.


----------



## Ponder85 (Aug 28, 2011)

To the owners that dislike dog parks, is it partially due to the breed of dog we own? If you owned another breed would you be more comfortable taking it?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Ponder85 said:


> To the owners that dislike dog parks, is it partially due to the breed of dog we own? If you owned another breed would you be more comfortable taking it?


 
To me, it would depend much more on the individual dog rather than the breed.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

it has more to do with ignorant dog owners just letting their dog get away with things that no normal, knowing dog person would let theirs do.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I love the dog park! I've been taking my dogs to dog parks since I was 10 years old; 14 years and 6 dogs later I have yet to have any negative repercussions from my experiences. One of my old dogs was attacked, but the other dog didn't do any damage and he could've cared less.

With my current dogs, we go to the dog park to play or meet dogs we already know so they can all play together. Mine have near-zilch interest in 'random' dogs, so they use the space and time to run with each other and splash around in pools, as others have said.

Demonizing the dog park is one of the strangest things I've found about purebred communities. Go to any dog show in the USA and you'll find some of the most dog-aggressive (and occasionally, human-aggressive) dogs in the nation, across all breeds. I understand the value of keeping Purebred Paulie insulated from the world, but for some folks dog parks are the only viable venues for socializing their dogs with other dogs.
My bitch is better for her dog park experiences. She has no dog reactivity and understands how to diffuse and communicate with other dogs.

I think it is very dependent on the dog park, the owner, the other clients, and the temperament of the dog you're taking. If you can't handle or maintain your training with distractions that's a problem with the handler, not the dog. If you can't recall your dog out of a bristling situation you don't need to be at the dog park yet. No hate, everyone starts somewhere and a lot of folks get told 'DOG PARKS ARE DEATHTRAPS' by mentors and breeders, so I don't blame them. I'm just adding my two cents that I've never had a better outlet for my dogs to run and play.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Your dog was attacked in a dog park and you love them. HHMMM!


And congrats must bge in order for your dog training since you seem to indicate (unless I missed something) that you can recall them out of a dog fight! That says a lot for your training and your dog's ability to respond under a great distraction.

You and your dog are the kind of dog and owner that we don't see enough of in the average dog park!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

mtmarabianz said:


> Only takes a dog getting "attacked" one time,
> 
> Then you have a dog reactive, dog aggressive, dog =
> well, from the dog's point of view, for good reason



TOTAL BS! 

My Doberman was attacked by a pit bull at 10 months and nearly lost his life. The surgery and care totaled over 2,000 dollars. A lab attacked him so hard out of nowhere once at the dog park one day that it actually broke off one of his teeth!


He is 2 years old now. You tell me how he turned out around strange dogs?(note one of the dogs he is playing with in the video is a pit bull!):


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

codmaster said:


> Your dog was attacked in a dog park and you love them. HHMMM!


 
^ condescending and RUDE.


My dog was attacked and nearly killed by a pit but I LOVE the breed, I don't fault them for their breed traits because I am not ignorant or prejudiced. Just as i dont hate and fear all GSDs because of some individual aggressive cases with people. My vehicle was broken into by black men but I don't hold the whole race accountable for some bad examples.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs, gorgeous Doberman. A women in our class has a import, very nice dog.

Out of curiosity if I understood your post correctly both incidents happened at a dog park where your dog was injured by another, do you still go?

I have never gone to a dog park what you described scares me! I do think for _some _dogs being attacked by another dog _could_ cause issues in the future for the dog and owner.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

The pit incident happened at a boarding kennel and not in a group play setting.

The lab attack was at a dog park and I have since stopped taking my boy to large parks, we go to smaller more controlled ones infrequently. My females never have problems so I take them a lot. 


Some dogs can very well be emotionally scarred from such incidents, but I don't agree with the blanket statement that the user I quoted posted. As you can see, my Dobe is a huge goof around other dogs and loves to play, even with the breed that attacked him the worst. He has no fear of any dog and has a very good temperament thanks to good breeding and me training and working with him in all types of environments.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> ^ condescending and RUDE.
> 
> 
> My dog was attacked and nearly killed by a pit but I LOVE the breed, I don't fault them for their breed traits because I am not ignorant or prejudiced. Just as i dont hate and fear all GSDs because of some individual aggressive cases with people. My vehicle was broken into by black men but I don't hold the whole race accountable for some bad examples.


eta dog parks are not bad, PEOPLE are. The OP was responsible in scoping out the situation and staying on top of it.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> The pit incident happened at a boarding kennel and not in a group play setting.
> 
> The lab attack was at a dog park and I have since stopped taking my boy to large parks, we go to smaller more controlled ones infrequently. My females never have problems so I take them a lot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. Some members here report positive stories from their visits to dog parks, it's not my thing but to each his own. Again, nice boy


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> ^ *condescending and RUDE.*
> 
> *Huh?*
> 
> My dog was attacked and nearly killed by a pit but I LOVE the breed, I don't fault them for their breed traits because I am not ignorant or prejudiced. Just as i dont hate and fear all GSDs because of some individual aggressive cases with people. My vehicle was broken into by black men but I don't hold the whole race accountable for some bad examples.


 
*Very nice of you!*

*But what is your point???????*


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Where I live, we have around 20+ dog parks. Houston is very dog friendly and there is no shortage of social gatherings for dogs. Owners just have to be smart about it. My dog trainer hates dog parks but he runs a schutzhund club and has a different mindset about social play than your average pet owner. I've seen a lot of bad fights at dog parks but I've also had a lot of great times, watched my dog swim for the first time, and have met some really cool people and lifelong friends. I even met my boyfriend at a dog park  thanks for the compliment on Prime. Do you know what kennel the import Dobe is from?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

codmaster said:


> *Very nice of you!*
> 
> *But what is your point???????*


Ha, I realized I didn't convey it all and went back to add it in another post.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Where I live, we have around 20+ dog parks. Houston is very dog friendly and there is no shortage of social gatherings for dogs. Owners just have to be smart about it. My dog trainer hates dog parks but he runs a schutzhund club and has a different mindset about social play than your average pet owner. I've seen a lot of bad fights at dog parks but I've also had a lot of great times, watched my dog swim for the first time, and have met some really cool people and lifelong friends. I even met my boyfriend at a dog park  thanks for the compliment on Prime. Do you know what kennel the import Dobe is from?


I don't know what kennel but will ask the next time I see her. This lady is in her 70's (very sassy) and has owned Doberman's her whole life. I have learned alot watching her in class. The one she was bringing to class was young, a little over a year. But let me tell you one little flick of the eye from her and this dog is at attention. He's gorgeous and very approachable. He's the 1st Dobie I have ever really seen up close and been around.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Courtney, PM me when you find out! Don't wanna hi-jack this thread. I'm on a Dobe forum and there is a lot of breeder discussion so maybe I've heard of them.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

codmaster said:


> Your dog was attacked in a dog park and you love them. HHMMM!
> 
> And congrats must bge in order for your dog training since you seem to indicate (unless I missed something) that you can recall them out of a dog fight! That says a lot for your training and your dog's ability to respond under a great distraction.
> 
> You and your dog are the kind of dog and owner that we don't see enough of in the average dog park!


Aww, thanks! You're so kind, yes... I am a fantastic dog owner. I love all my dogs with all my heart.

I don't know if I could recall my current dogs out of a fight, because they've never been in one. Mine are so well socialized that they understand the language of their species and know when to leave dogs alone and when it is appropriate to play. The dog that was attacked was jumped while he was sniffing around by an aggressive dog. He recalled immediately, and he was able to get away. The owner of the aggressive lab mix did a good job of restraining her dog and removing her immediately. If I had cut off my dog's park experiences there he may very well have been dog shy, it's true. But instead I gave him a wealth of healthy, positive experiences to overcome any mental scarring that may have occurred from the incident. He was also older (7 or 8) when this happened, so he was not in the vulnerable puppy stage.

To the general population, I have a question. Puppy experiences aside, if you have an adult dog who gets hit by your young child and becomes fearful of that child as a result, do you keep your dog and young child separate for the rest of the dog's life or do you slowly re-introduce your dog, building positive experiences that help the dog get over the negative one?
If your adult dog lives at your farm, gets too close to the rear end of your horse, and gets kicked (assuming that s/he is OK), would you forever keep your dog leashed outside and away from your horses or would you re-introduce your dog and build positive habits and experiences that help your dog get over the negative one?

I understand people blaming a dog park encounter for their dog's reactivity, but if the dog is never given opportunities to then build positive experiences how do we expect them to resolve their anxieties? There are definitely dogs out there who should not be in general population, but my personal belief is that those are not as common as people make them out to be.
I have not met a single human in my life who has not, at some point, gotten angry or done something in a fit of strong emotion that they would not have done in a normal state of mind. Our dogs get moody just like us, our dogs misjudge or are mishandled (as is frequently the case at dog parks). Some dogs grow up almost exclusively with humans and don't understand how to interact appropriately with their fellow dogs. But luckily they are creatures of immense ability to resolve, forgive, and learn. I'm sure more than one person here has rescued a GSD who was so 'damaged' that there seemed to be no hope, only to find months or years later that the dog had matured into an incredibly fantastic member of the family. The dog was given a chance to understand that the beating/starvation/neglect he had experienced in his 'old life' was balanced by his excellent care in his new family.

To the OP, I'm so glad you had a successful and rewarding dog park experience! Welcome to the world that millions of us enjoy with our dogs on a regular basis. I'm very sorry that others have had negative experiences, and I expect this thread will continue for many glorious, accusatory pages that pit 'good owners' and 'horrible owners' against each other. Everyone has their own opinions and their own experiences. All our dogs are different, all our dog parks are different, and all our training is different.
In the end, though, this has been a wonderful introduction to these forums. I hope to read many more excellent opinions and experiences shared here. I'm always looking for ways to improve my behavioral training and my relationship with my dogs.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I've repeated this many times over, the reason dog parks get a bad rep on the forum is because no one comes on and writes about the good experiences, people write about the bad ones, the "my dog got attacked for no reason" ones. My dog has been attacked, he has backed away, and also stood up for himself, he's been attacked more times on walks (by dogs that claimed to have been friendly) than at a dog park. I figure I see a dog fight at a dog park less than 1% of the time I'm there, and for many that's enough risk to not go, for me, I can't reasonably not do something because there is a 1% chance of something bad happening.

For some people, avoiding the dog park isn't difficult, for me, seeing the enjoyment my dog gets by running around, off leash, with other dogs, is very well worth the risk that there will be a dog there that won't like mine. To each his own, but I hate seeing the posts after someone posts about a nice experience "you got lucky" or "you won't be as lucky next time." I mean, is that what you say to people each time they get in a car?

The only reason I go to dog parks less now is that I prefer my dog to enjoy spending time with me, especially while we're working on obedience. I noticed a huge improvement in his attention to me since we've gone less, and played fetch more and just hiked more, but for many people this isn't a necessity. I also have to say I'm extremely confident in my skills to not just protect my dog from other dogs (when their owners aren't paying attention) but also to protect their dogs from mine. There are owners of all levels of knowledge, and I'm not going to lecture them, I'm just going to make sure all dogs are safe.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

marbury said:


> Aww, thanks! You're so kind, yes... I am a fantastic dog owner. I love all my dogs with all my heart.
> 
> *I don't know if I could recall my current dogs out of a fight, because they've never been in one. Mine are so well socialized that they understand the language of their species and know when to leave dogs alone and when it is appropriate to play*. The dog that was attacked was jumped while he was sniffing around by an aggressive dog. He recalled immediately, and he was able to get away. The owner of the aggressive lab mix did a good job of restraining her dog and removing her immediately. If I had cut off my dog's park experiences there he may very well have been dog shy, it's true. But instead I gave him a wealth of healthy, positive experiences to overcome any mental scarring that may have occurred from the incident. He was also older (7 or 8) when this happened, so he was not in the vulnerable puppy stage.
> 
> ...


Guess that I misinterpreted what you said earlier about how great your control over your dog was when* you said the following*:
*"If you can't recall your dog out of a bristling situation you don't need to be at the dog park yet"* I assumed that if you really felt this way then your own dog would have an absolutely reliable recall (as much as any dog can be).


I don't use dog parks as i know my guy is not a good candidate for being accosted by a lot of strange dogs with clueless owners. (And i am not ignoring the fact that most of both dogs and owners he would be great with and them with him?.

I have had to break up a couple of very serious dog fights and would just as soon not have to do it again (getting too old and slowing down!)


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I do have to comment on the part that cod bolded. I'll use a motorcycle analogy. You can be the safest and most observant and aware driver in the world, but you cannot control every one else on the road with you, you can still wind up dead. Just because a dog is well socialized and polite in play doesn't mean it's immune to being attacked. My Dobe was blindsided and attacked by the pit in the blink of an eye. Then it took *5* of us nearly 5 minutes to get the dog to let go while my boy was screaming and bleeding out from his neck and leg in front of my eyes. When he was attacked by the Labrador at the dog park he was just trotting around being happy go lucky. All of a sudden this lab targeted him and charged/attacked him without my boy even having a chance to react. 

$hit happens, and it can happen in the blink of an eye, even if you are being alert.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, bristling doesn't mean attacking. My neutered 4 y/o male has a problem with intact males mounting him. He doesn't fight them, but when he gets uppity in this 'bristling situation' he recalls every time.
Here's a link you'll enjoy learning more from:
Bristling | Define Bristling at Dictionary.com

I can't seem to find any allusion to 'in a dog fight' or 'dog fighting' or even 'fighting'.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

marbury said:


> Yes, bristling doesn't mean attacking. My neutered 4 y/o male has a problem with intact males mounting him. He doesn't fight them, but when he gets uppity in this 'bristling situation' he recalls every time.
> Here's a link you'll enjoy learning more from:
> Bristling | Define Bristling at Dictionary.com
> 
> I can't seem to find any allusion to 'in a dog fight' or 'dog fighting' or even 'fighting'.


Are you referring to hackles?

Piloerection | The Bark


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Not necessarily, MustLoveGSD's, just a situation in which there is tension. Y'know, when you can tell by posture and body language that there's something going on between the dogs. Some dogs hackle and some dogs don't. The dictionary definition does a great job of describing it.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't do dog parks either. For off leash exercise I take my dog for hikes or trips to the pond or lake. If I want him to play or interact with other dogs outside my household, I meet up with friends or go across the street to my neighbor who has 2 Huskies that Shane loves to run around with.

I work for a company that services dog parks (emptying the barrels, filling up the bag dispenser) so I've seen first hand the dog parks around me. I will NEVER take my dogs there. 95% of the people there do not follow the rules that are posted on a huge sign at the gate.

The park is filled with feces. I know, I've stepped in it while trying to do my job. Dogs act aggressivly and owners do not intervene early enough, they aren't paying attention, too busy yaking with other dog owners or on their cell phone. Small dogs in the big dog area. Owners ignoring the rule of no more than 2 dogs per handler (I've personally seen one handler for a group of 7 dogs!). Small children (under 11) in the park (I even saw a man with an infant in one of those front baby back pack things).

So yep, no thanks! Not for me and my dogs!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll go ahead and be a black sheep and say that I adore the dog park. I take Koda every chance I get, and it has honestly done her more good than harm. Since I began taking her, her dog aggression has nearly disappeared. Of course she has gotten into a couple fights (once with an unneutered male dog who attacked my friend's shepherd, once with a neutered male who attempted to hump her and she did nip a dog who was almost her size and stayed on her face for over 20 mins), but it really is just that one bad dog on most occasions. Some dog parks are better about having good owners than others, though.


----------

